

Huge Excel of All Online Activities, With User Demographics, Over Time. - bjonathan
http://pewinternet.org/Trend-Data/Usage-Over-Time.aspx

======
techbio
From a brief look at the spreadsheet, seniors (65+) much more often "used the
internet today" than "use the internet."

Something is badly wrong with this data.

~~~
eli
You're reading it wrong. Question 7 ("Used the internet yesterday") was only
asked of people who answered that the use the internet at all.

Which is actually an interesting data point -- seems like although a small
number of seniors use the internet, the ones that do use it quite often.

